# New Holland Boomer 37 Fuel Additive



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

I am a newbie New Holland tractor owner and have a question about what I need to add to the fuel tank now that temps are in the upper 20s. The tractor is in an unheated barn, unlike last winter where it spent the winter outside. 

I added something to the fuel tank last year, and I guess it worked fine as I had no issues. But as I was winterizing my Mercury EFI marine engine, I added Starcon to the fuel tank that keeps the fuel fresh for up to two years. In addition to what I added to the diesel tank last winter, is there any benefit or need to add Starcon to the tank as well, or is the diesel fuel additive enough?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

A few things to consider besides a diesel anti-gel in a full tank of fuel, fresh oil change, check radiator anti-freeze, and battery condition. Run engine to circulate diesel anti-gel through system. Spray exposed chromed cylinders to prevent rust. Plug any openings to prevent rodents. There's a few things that come to mind. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the tips. I assume spraying the cylinders would be like "fogging" the cylinders in a marine boat engine? How do you get access to the cylinder, take the plugs out like in marine engine? Are there plugs on a diesel? I am not sure, will look.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

No....not the engine cylinders(sorry for confusion). I meant exposed cylinder rams such as on the(?) power steering, loader lift/tilt cylinders(if installed) or such. B.


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Okay got it. What is a good thing to spray? Like WD40?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Sure any product with rust/corrosion inhibitors. Since it’s inside it’s not directly subjected to the elements but will still get condensation. B.


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Thanks to all the great folks who take the time to answer neophyte questions. All are very much appreciated. Have a great Thanksgiving, well deserved for your kindness. George


----------

